

Programming = Computer Science - bgray
http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2011/09/programming-computer-science.html

======
johndcook
Unfortunately the bang "!" was removed from the headline. The argument of the
article is that programming does not equal computer science. Maybe this was a
typo, or maybe the HN software doesn't like bangs.

